# What kind of goats have those crazy little  tassels on their necks



## Cuttlefishherder

You know those crazy little fleshy tassels on their necks! We just made a new friend and he says his doe is a mini Nubian Pygmy cross, the father is the Pygmy. He gave us a buckling who is really sweet. But the guy doesn't know what the little deelee-bop tassels are either, could some one please tell us what the little flesh tassels are called and what breed/s has them! I have no pictures I'm sorry about that, I can post some later if any one wants.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Of course we want to see pictures.  Always want to see pictures of goats.

They are called wattles and it is my understanding that they really do not have a purpose, other than for looks.  As for what breeds can have them, I am not exactly sure.


----------



## jodief100

Some of my Kikos have wattles, some do not.  I have seen LaManchas and Alpines with them.   I am pretty sure that Boers do not have them.  

They do not seem to have a purpose but I think they are cute.   I saw one of my babies trying to nurse her mamma's wattles, so now my hubby says they are pacifiers!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

All breeds can have wattles.  And Im not sure why they have em...but its across the board.  

Yes..we love pics!!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm

Yup, all breeds can have wattles. A lot of people will clip them off to give the appearance that their goats are "clean" looking, but that doesn't change the genes!

Tansy has wattles, and passed only one down to her son. 
I said that she got it half right. He's funny looking with one dangly thing on his neck.


----------



## elevan

Daisy and Speedy both have wattles and yet only 1 of their twin kids got the wattles :/

They are just extra decoration and cute


----------



## Roll farms

I've never seen a fullblood boer w/ wattles.  
A lot of percentages have dairy blood, and will have them.


----------



## Our7Wonders

My 7/8 Nubian 1/8 Sannan buckling has them too.  I think their adorable, though I likely won't think so when their sportin' nasty buck urine.  They'll be great smell catchers, I'm sure!


----------



## Chirpy

Wattles are a goats 'bling'!    

They can be symmetrical or completely lopsided with one higher than the other. etc.

I have one Nigi that has wonderful wattles...  this is what they are used for:







pacifier


----------



## elevan

Chirpy said:
			
		

> Wattles are a goats 'bling'!
> 
> They can be symmetrical or completely lopsided with one higher than the other. etc.
> 
> I have one Nigi that has wonderful wattles...  this is what they are used for:
> 
> http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x243/Cinder_013/IMG_6525.jpg
> 
> pacifier


CUTE!!!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm

Don't know what you meant, but Tansy definitely isn't a fullblood. She's just a grade, has the color pattern of a Boer basically. She'll be bred to a fullblood this year though, in an attempt to improve. 

So... Maybe fullbloods don't get wattles, or maybe the breeders clip them off, I don't know. I was just saying they could theoretically show up in any breed.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

One of my does, Maude, has wattles and passed them onto her son, Marly.

*Maude: *





*Marly: *




Harder to see Marly's wattles, because of how he held his head for the pic, but they ARE there.


----------



## willowbreezefarm

My Nigerian Dwarf Buck has wattles. Correct me if Im wrong but I think there hereditary.


----------



## elevan

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> My Nigerian Dwarf Buck has wattles. Correct me if Im wrong but I think there hereditary.


Yeah someone in their ancestry must have the wattles or you're not gonna get wattles.

But I have 2 kids (twins) that their dam and sire both have wattles and 1 kid has them and 1 doesn't


----------



## genuck

EEK! I just see then as another thing to be careful not to clip off  I don't think any of mine have them, or let's just hope not come shearing time!


----------



## Goatmasta

Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with waddles, but I don't care for them.  The issue I have with them is that they can show up just about anywhere along the neck line.  I have had babies with them so high it appears the little buggers have earrings..  they are often lop sided and that drives me insane.....


----------



## julieq

We've had nigerian dwarfs, purebred french alpines and mini toggs with waddles.  We never owned a purebred nubian with waddles, but maybe others have experienced that.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with waddles, but I don't care for them.  The issue I have with them is that they can show up just about anywhere along the neck line.  I have had babies with them so high it appears the little buggers have earrings..  they are often lop sided and that drives me insane.....


Tansy has one wattle longer than the other, I know what you mean.


----------

